

Flatstrap for Bootstrap 3 Released - flatwilliam
http://flatstrap.org/index.html

======
meowface
Isn't the newest version of Bootstrap already quite flat?

This looks like "Bootstrap 3 with sharper edges" to me. I guess an attempt at
the Metro style?

